
Fire dep’t rejects Verizon’s “customer support mistake” excuse for throttling - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/fire-dept-rejects-verizons-customer-support-mistake-excuse-for-throttling/
======
aurizon
Verizon = a Scorpion.... [https://endofthegame.net/2012/06/18/the-scorpion-
and-the-tur...](https://endofthegame.net/2012/06/18/the-scorpion-and-the-
turtle/)

